# Hand hewn look



## Chakeeche (Dec 6, 2010)

I am redoing a family room and had the idea to use car siding on the accent walls and for wainescoating. I then had the thought to frame out the door and (3) windows with 2x lumber to give the allusion of heavy framing like they did in the 1800s with hand hewn beams and pins. One wall in the room is a 45 deg fireplace that will have stone veneer and a 10ft hearth from field stone.
My question is how do I make a pine 2x6 look hand hewn. Chop chop with my hattchett and draw knife or do one of you guys have a trick up your sleeve.??????

Chakeeche


----------



## Rocklock (Dec 8, 2007)

If This is what you are looking for it was done with a hand planer with a rounded blade.








I believe "Z" doors are strong, which is what you need because these suckers are very heavy.
You may want to look at my garage doors. They are z doors but they are 5 inches thick with 2 inches of closed foam.
Dave
--> The unaimed arrow never misses....
--> If can, can. If cannot, cannot.
http://s154.photobucket.com/albums/s274/flintlock1/


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

You can usually find an old foot adz at a yard sale or flea market that you can chop it with and then take a power edge planer, set it deep and use short strokes away from you as you are moving backwards. If the mantle is already installed you may want to find a slightly different chopping method. See my web site for examples www.jmccontractingtn.com Good Luck.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Get a hand held power planer with an undulating head.


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

I'll go along with some of the other responders.

I have a makita hand planer. I had a curved blade custom made for it just for the purpose you speak of.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

belt sander will word to.


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

I do this all the time to work pieces, and I always use a sharp L.V. scrub plane.
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=51871&cat=1,41182


----------

